# Hornets in the hive, found a small cluster still alive, salvageable?



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in SE Michigan, temps are starting to get cold and I remembered that I hadn't flipped my vented cover to the winter position. When I went out today and took off the cover I only saw a couple hornets fly out. It was cold and rainy told so I didn't want to crack the inner cover open. So I pulled the screened bottom board out, crawled underneath and looked in the hive with a flashlight. Again only saw a few hornets in the hive. Assuming the hive was gone I took the inner cover off and found a small cluster in the top corner with a live queen. Can anything be done to help this hive at this point?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You might try a candy board, make it the full size of the hive body and put it on the top bars.
Some people have reported chunks of candy boards breaking off and knocking the bees out of cluster some times even killing the queen.

there fore I would lay a bit of burlap out then pour the candy on it and put that side down. the bees can eat thru the burlap to get to the candy.

*As for the recipe just goggle honey bee candy boards and you will find a lot of recipes and ways to make and use them. there are vidos on how to make boxes for them with screening.*

But don't bet the bees will make it, we could have a short streach of cold wet weather then agani have well above normal temps. OR the bottom could drop out and have way below normal temps.

Honey bees don't care for cold syrup much after 50F.

The hornets will die when it freezes up for a couple days.

 Al


----------

